# QMN - Queensland Mining Corporation



## Pimping (24 September 2009)

Has anybody followed this company? Up from 6.5c in mid August to 32c now. Has prospectsclose to CDU and looks promising andy thoughts??


----------



## pops11 (27 September 2009)

Yes SAM out soon plus drilling in October / November i got in last week and its looking quite good for the future just on position alone as next to CDU they have an interest in the CO as well.

As always DYOR ?


----------



## johannlo (27 September 2009)

Been looking at this as well as an option instead of loading up more CDU, only wish I pulled the trigger last week lol. 

Haven't done enough homework (hence why haven't pulled trigger), whats a SAM?


----------



## pops11 (28 September 2009)

Sub Audio Magnetic geophysical survey. Check web site ANN of 24 September page 4.......right next door to CDU ?????


----------



## johannlo (28 September 2009)

Thanks for that.

Yep right next door to rocklands and goss is that the anomalies extend to their tenements. I heard about QMN because I'm heavily into CDU


----------



## No.1MoneyMaker (19 November 2009)

The FLAMINGO IRON OXIDE COPPER/GOLD PROJECT so far has produced some encouraging results, but there seems not much reaction... I wonder if it is a good time to enter


----------



## bluey0808 (28 May 2010)

hey guys, is any one following QMN?, looks like a long time ago this thread has been used, maybe im looking in the wrong place..lol...new at this

bluey


----------



## Dinipants (13 December 2010)

Jumped 40% a few days ago with the great result from its RC program, plus gold/copper production looking to ramp up (FNN). Now it says Clive Palmer is looking into a zeppelin company? Didn't quite expect that lol.

Anyways, it's been in my watchlist for a while and I was annoyed not to have enough to buy in in the last few weeks. Just thought I'd bring it up seeing as no one has posted on QMN in a few months.


----------



## lioness (14 December 2010)

Dinipants said:


> Jumped 40% a few days ago with the great result from its RC program, plus gold/copper production looking to ramp up (FNN). Now it says Clive Palmer is looking into a zeppelin company? Didn't quite expect that lol.
> 
> Anyways, it's been in my watchlist for a while and I was annoyed not to have enough to buy in in the last few weeks. Just thought I'd bring it up seeing as no one has posted on QMN in a few months.




I am in this and reckon this could hit 30 cents in the next month. They have a tonne of drilling results to come out and a possible JV with CDU or Xstrata.


----------



## Dinipants (17 December 2010)

Yeah I was thinking about where the roof for this recent rise is, now with another good announcement and the sp still soaring, was deciding whether to shift some of my investments and jump into this one for the ride. It's looking pretty good though

I can't post the link to accouncement but it's on asx


----------



## verce (10 October 2012)

Talk about a sharp rise.


----------



## System (9 February 2018)

On February 8th, 2018, Queensland Mining Corporation Limited (QMN) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Moly Mines Limited.


----------

